# Best Place to sell guns



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

I really do not own anything of high cost. Just over the years I have gathered a few guns I need to sell do to job lost. Looking for someplace or person that would treat me fare. I know everyone wants to make a profit but; not by my hardship. I just want a fare price. I know nothing is valued as day you bought it. I do not want people coming and going from my home looking at what I have for fear of break ins. I know you can't sell handguns on this site and the one item I have that I need sell is just that. So if anyone has any info PM me it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jacmec (Sep 28, 2008)

Gun shows would be my first instinct. Then try posting on one of the internet swap boards (not craigslist). Don't try going to any shop to sell though. They will offer you about 1/4 of the actual value of the gun then put it on the shelf with a 10% mark up.


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

There are a bunch of websites that will let you sell a gun:

Gunbroker.com
AR15.com

These are my favorite, if you sell it, and have to ship it remember it has to be to a valid FFL holder. I would recommend a face to face sale if possible. pm me with what you have.


----------



## slaughtereyez (Jul 13, 2009)

have any handguns forsale?...if so I am interested if so


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

gunlistings.org is my favorite


----------

